# Problem mit GRUB



## Blumenmensch (22. Dezember 2006)

Hi zusammen..
ich habe auf einem Rechner Windows XP und SuSE 10.1. Beide Systeme waren im GRUB zu sehen und haben auch gebootet. Auf einmal ist Windwos allerdings aus dem Bootloader verschwunden und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich Windows jetzt wieder booten kann. Wie bekomme ich Windows denn wieder in den Bootloader rein?

Ich habe mit df mal geschaut wo Windows liegt. Da wurde mir angezeigt: dev/sda5
Dann habe ich im yast in den Einstellungen für den Bootloader als Namen "Windows XP" eingegeben und als Partition /dev/sda5.. Das zeigt GRUB dann auch bei starten an, allerdings bootet Windows trotzdem nicht. Der Rechner startet dann einfach neu. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## franz007 (24. Dezember 2006)

In der /boot/grub/menu.lst fehlt offensichtlich der Eintrag für dein Windows.

Orientier dich mal an dem Beispiel das in der Datei steht



> # examples
> #
> # title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
> # root		(hd0,0)
> ...



Bei dir müsste es dann "root		(hd0,5)" heißen



> title		Windows XP
> root		(hd0,5)
> makeactive
> chainloader	+1


----------



## Blumenmensch (25. Dezember 2006)

Danke, das Problem ist gelöst ..
Deine Antwort war genau das Richtige..


----------



## franz007 (25. Dezember 2006)

Blumenmensch hat gesagt.:


> Danke, das Problem ist gelöst ..
> Deine Antwort war genau das Richtige..



Dann musst du ja nur noch den Eintrag als erledigt markieren.


----------

